# Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?



## Administrator (2. Dezember 2008)

*Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TheMadman (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Es wird alles gut... nur keine Aufregung...
Sollte ich eines Tages tatsächlich in der Print-Ausgabe der PCGames geduzt werden, dann kündige ich nach elf Jahren mein Abonnement. Denn dann fällt in meinen Augen die letzte Bastion einer Zeitschrift für "Erwachsene". 
Meine erste PCGames-Ausgabe war die 9/95 und ich mag dieses Magazin wegen ihres erwachsenen Stiles. Spiele sind nicht nur was für Kinder und Jugendliche, ganz klar. Erkennt man leicht an manchen Genres. Wenn ich geduzt werden will, dann kaufe ich mir diverse andere Magazine für PC-Spiele. 
Die Zeiten ändern sich, die Spieler auch. PCGames ist für mich immernoch das beste Magazin für Games.
Ich sage es wirklich im Guten: Bleibt so wie ihr seid. Es gab immer wieder einige Ärgernisse, über die ich gerne hinweg gesehen habe. Aber langsam fühle ich mich wie bei Ga(y)mestar und die Redakteure werden immer jünger, also: Augen auf beim Leserkauf!


----------



## bsekranker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Wenn ich abstimmen könnte (mal wieder Probleme mit JS?) dann würde ich für "Siezen" stimmen, obwohl ich bei der letzten Umfrage (über pcg.de) für "Duzen" war.

In der Hinsicht bin ich ein bisschen altmodisch: Von Wildfremden lass ich mich nur im Internet duzen.


----------



## Jojoselavi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				bsekranker am 03.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich abstimmen könnte (mal wieder Probleme mit JS?) dann würde ich für "Siezen" stimmen, obwohl ich bei der letzten Umfrage (über pcg.de) für "Duzen" war.
> 
> In der Hinsicht bin ich ein bisschen altmodisch: Von Wildfremden lass ich mich nur im Internet duzen.


bin da ähnlicher Ansicht, ein "Sie" ist mir lieber, zumal ich volljähriger Käufer der Zeitschrift bin.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Wenn die Abstimmung funktionieren würde: 

[X] Ich finde ein "euch" / "ihr" passender

edit: Jetzt gehts plötzlich. :o 

SSA


----------



## besttycho (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

ihr/euch. In anderen Sprachen gibts ja so einen Mist auch nicht. (Sie, so ein schrott)


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Da sich sowieso niemand bei mir an das vorgeschriebene Protokoll hält (eigentlich dürfte man nur meine Priesterschaft adressieren, die dann ggf. mit mir Kontakt aufnimmt   ), isses mir herzlichst egal...


----------



## TheMadman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				besttycho am 03.12.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr/euch. In anderen Sprachen gibts ja so einen Mist auch nicht. (Sie, so ein schrott)



In anderen Sprachen gibt es so einen Schrott nicht? Soso...


----------



## demon-chan (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

pcgames.de : du (internet)

pcgames printed: sie (immerhin zahl ich dafür ^^)

... aber da ich schon seit jahren keine printzeitschrift mehr gekauft habe (von keiner deutschen pc-zeitschrift), ist es mir relativ egal.

ich habe trotzdem mal für "Sie" gestimmt.


----------



## olstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Auf jeden Fall siezen. Ich bekomm jedes mal aufs neue einen Schock wenn ich die PCGH Extreme aufschlage. Duzen und ernsthafter Journalismus passen einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## SMB_Horny (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Ich bin auch für ein "Sie" in der Print-Augabe. Wie einer meine Vorredner schon sagte, ist die PCGames doch eigentlich das Magazin für Erwachsene. Lasst die PC Action für die Kiddies und die PCGames für uns alte Hasen, obwohl ich mit 25 ja nun auch nicht wirklich "alt" bin. 

Seitdem die PCAction damals so abgedreht ist und nur noch dumme Witze statt ordentlichen Journalismus abgedruckt wurde habe ich nicht eine Ausgabe mehr gekauft. Bitte lasst die PCG nicht in die selbe dämliche Richtung abdriften.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				olstyle am 05.12.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Duzen und ernsthafter Journalismus passen einfach nicht zusammen.


Liest du Musikzeitschriften? Ich lese seit über 10 Jahren jeden Monat die JUICE. Gut, ist wahrscheinlich nicht dein Musikgeschmack. Du liest vermutlich eher sowas wie den Metal Hammer oder den EMP-Katalog. Und jetzt frage ich dich: Willst du tatsächlich in einer Musikzeitschrift gesiezt werden? "Hallo lieber Leser. Heute stellen wir Ihnen das neue Album "Blut spuckender Teufel" der allseits beliebten Band "Kannibalen Kadaver" vor." Das klingt einfach nur geschwollen und dämlich. Oder interessierst du dich für Fussball? Dann kennst du vielleicht 11 Freunde. Manche sagen, besser als der Kicker. Deiner Auffassung zufolge kann es sich dabei aber nicht um ernsthaften Journalismus handeln, denn 11 Freunde duzt den Leser. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Ob das "du" angebracht ist oder nicht hängt in erster Linie von der Thematik ab. Ein "du" im SPIEGEL oder der Süddeutschen würde mich zwar auch nicht stören, aber es wäre schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei einer Publikationen, die sich mit unverkrampften Themen wie Musik, Fussball oder halt Gaming geschäftigen, finde ich ein "du" wesentlich angebrachter als ein "Sie". Und mit ernsthaftem Journalismus hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Wenn PC Games meint, sich unbedingt das Image des erwachsenen PC-Spiele-Magazins anheften zu müssen - bitteschön. Aber über Leute, die ihre Kaufentscheidung von der Anrede abhängig machen, kann ich leider nur lachen. Als würde man eine Frau von der Bettkante stossen, weil ihre Haut einen schlechten Teint hat.  

SSA


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 03.12.2008 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 03.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich genau so. In Online-Artikeln und im Heft sollte "sie" benutzt werden, das klingt viel seriöser.


----------



## olstyle (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 07.12.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Deiner Auffassung zufolge kann es sich dabei aber nicht um ernsthaften Journalismus handeln, denn 11 Freunde duzt den Leser. ...


Natürlich kann es ernsthaften Journalismus geben bei dem geduzt wird, nur (emp-)finde ich das DU dort einfach nicht angebracht.

Deswegen sag ich aber noch lange nicht dass ein Magazin bzw. die Artikel darin schlecht ist weil in selbigem geduzt wird, wie du es mir hier vorwirfst  .


----------



## BigKia (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Ein "Sie" ist mir lieber.. selbst auf ihrer Website..... das ist seriöser, erwachsener, reifer, besser. PCG ist ja nicht umsonst das beste Game Magazin ever!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Ja... es kommt wohl auf die Thematik an.

Musik... 
In einer Metal-Zeitschrift hätte ich sicher kein Problem geduzt zu werden. In einer klassischen Jazz-Zeitschrift beispielsweise allerdings schon. Dort würde ich es einfach unpassend finden. Das ist mein Geschmack.

Ein "Sie" ist in meinen Augen seriöser.
---

Ihr werdet sicher keine Leser verlieren, wenn ihr so bleibt, wie ihr seid.    

Oh, ja, im Internet habe ich übrigens, wie schon vor mir bereits erwähnt, ebenfalls keine Probleme damit von jedem x-beliebigen geduzt zu werden.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

îch fände auch "Sie" auf jedenfall besser. pcgames soll ja eine seriöse spielezeitschrift sein und da ist ein "Du" einfach fehl am platz. ist schließlich eine zeitung für ältere (16+, auch aufgrund vieler demos,...) und keine mickey mouse zeitschrift
wenn ich in der pcgames mit "Du" angeredet werde, würde das für mich sehr unprofessionell wirken


----------



## Evil (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

[x] Ihr / euch


Ich find's furchtbar, dass es seit der Einstellung der PowerPlay im Jahr 2000 kein PC-Spielehefte mehr gibt, das seine leser "ihrzt". (Gamers.AT/GamerPlus jetzt mal ignoriert)

Das hat auch nichts mit auf Kleinkinder oder Erwachsene ausgerichtet zu tun. Es ist ein Hobby, also will ich nicht durch die Distanz eines "Sie" ausgegrenzt werden.


----------



## Murkan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Also mir ist duzen lieber aber ich gebe mich auch mit siezen zufrieden. Immerhin lesen wir hier nicht den Spiegel oder den Stern. Das ist eine Gamer Zeitschrift!!! Sie richtet sich von Gamern (die das Spielen und Schreiben zu ihrem Beruf gemacht haben) an Gamer. Das ist doch alles eine große Familie. Aber deswegen sein Abo zu kündigen oder sonst etwas ist doch totaler Schwachsinn und ziemlich infantil.


----------



## k4lb (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

ich find duzen besser...denn:
WIR sind eine Community...wir sind alles gamer und ich hab noch nie jemanden gesiezt mit dem ich spaß und hobby teile...das find ich einfach nur ziemlich ...naja...spießig ^^ und nein ich bin nich 14 und wohn bei mammi im keller, ich hab nen job ne eigene wohnung und die schule schon seit knapp 10 jahren hinter mir


----------



## NEWTOM (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.12.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wer hier auf ein "Sie" besteht, ist meiner meinung nach ziemlich konservativ.
Sie, oder nicht, hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun denke ich.
Wie auch immer, ich ziehe ein gemeinschaftsforerderdes "Ihr/Euch" vor, da ich auch beruflich seit vielen Jahren auch in englisch kommuniziere(was irgendwie persoenlicher ist), erscheint mir dieses "Sie" sogar irgendwie unheimlich, unehrlich und kontaktscheu.

Naja, in Deutschland hat man vor knapp hundert Jahren sogar die Eltern in der dritten Person angesprochen.


----------



## Phade (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				TheMadman am 02.12.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird alles gut... nur keine Aufregung...
> Sollte ich eines Tages tatsächlich in der Print-Ausgabe der PCGames geduzt werden, dann kündige ich nach elf Jahren mein Abonnement. Denn dann fällt in meinen Augen die letzte Bastion einer Zeitschrift für "Erwachsene".
> Meine erste PCGames-Ausgabe war die 9/95 und ich mag dieses Magazin wegen ihres erwachsenen Stiles. Spiele sind nicht nur was für Kinder und Jugendliche, ganz klar. Erkennt man leicht an manchen Genres. Wenn ich geduzt werden will, dann kaufe ich mir diverse andere Magazine für PC-Spiele.



Das kann ich 100%ig unterschreiben [nur dass mein Abo "erst" 10 Jahre alt ist  ]. Würde man das auch noch umstellen, ginge auch der letzte Rest an Seriösität, der der PC Games noch anhaftet, verloren.


----------



## oeggi007 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*



			
				Phade am 30.12.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMadman am 02.12.2008 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst also dein Abo wegen einer derartigen Kleinigkeit kündigen??? wow.... du verkaufst also auch dein Auto wenn du einen Kratzer im Lack hast oder wenn dem Reifen die Luft ausgeht???



> ginge auch der letzte Rest an Seriösität, der der PC Games noch anhaftet, verloren



ist sie also so unseriös?? und wenn sie schon so wenig seriös ist frage ich mich warum du sie überhaupt noch kaufst....

[X] ihr / euch

ich bin eindeutig für ein ihr bzw. euch weil das ganze persönlicher klingt, es klingt nicht so spießig und überhaupt finde ich das Sie ein bisschen altmodisch und eigentlich sinnfrei.

Was macht es für einen Unterschied? 
ich sage im Supermarkt zur Kassiererin: "gibst DU mir bitte den Kassabon" 
ich sage im Gasthaus zur Kellnerin: "bringst DU mir bitte ein Bier?"
ich sage im Schwimmbad: "gib mir bitte eine Tageskarte".... etc.

Ich verzichte so oft wie möglich auf das Sie. Aber das ist meine persönliche Vorliebe und wahrscheinlich auch meine Art.
"Sie" sage ich eigentlich nur zu Lehrern und anderen Respektpersonen oder wenn ich sehe dass die Leute älter sind und eventuell ein Problem haben könnten mit dem "Du".

Nur, wie schon genannt wurde, in Tageszeitungen finde ich das Sie passender aber ansonsten.... In Zeitschriften die über Sport, Gaming, Musik, etc berichten ist es ja für EINE Community und nicht für ganz Deutschland oder Österreich. und eine Community ist eine Gemeinschaft und die Mitglieder sollten sich gut verstehen und folglich auch mit Du ansprechen.


----------



## Hannibal89 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie in der PC Games (Print) angesprochen werden?*

Bitte beim "Sie" bleiben, erstens wart das den erwachsenen Charakter des Magazins (was ich mir leider nicht mehr leisten kann   ) und ist der pluralis majestatis nur bei Menschen besonderer Hochachtung anzuwenden....


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Dezember 2015)

[x] ihr / euch

Oder die Umschreibungsform mit "man" - z.B. 
statt "Eine Grafikkarte wechseln Sie am besten, indem ..." besser:
"Eine Grafikkarte wechselt man am besten, indem ..."

Dieses "Sie" ist altbacken, unpersönlich, wirkt distanziert und in den meisten anderen Sprachen gibt es das auch nicht.
Andererseits sind die Deutschen nunmal ziemlich konservativ und möchten auch nicht gleich von jedermann "geduzt" werden, das zeigen auch die Antworten hier - daher das Problem, am besten so wie oben vorgeschlagen, elegant umschiffen


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich schätze mal, die Ergebnisse der Umfrage sind *nach sieben Jahren *inzwischen ausgewertet und umgesetzt worden ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja, man ist damals im Heft von dem Sie auf das Du umgestiegen.

Meistens wird im Heft von "euch" gesprochen: "Dann könnt ihr euch....."


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, man ist damals im Heft von dem Sie auf das Du umgestiegen.
> 
> Meistens wird im Heft von "euch" gesprochen: "Dann könnt ihr euch....."


 Das Magazin wurde danach auch von PCGames (Pi-Sie-Gäims) in PDGames (Pi-Du-Gäims) umbenannt, ist nur kaum einem bisher aufgefallen


----------



## momelisa (7. Januar 2016)

Ich finde siezen irgendwie trotzdem besser. Bei Du kommt es für mich immer so rüber, als wäre es eine Jugendzeitschrift wie die Bravo 

Aber z.B. bei dem Magazin von EMP wird am Anfang auch geduzt und da finde ich es nicht schlimm und trotzdem passend. Kommt wahrscheinlich immer auf das jeweilige Heft an.


----------



## Phurba (8. Februar 2016)

NEWTOM schrieb:


> Naja, in Deutschland hat man vor knapp hundert Jahren sogar die Eltern in der dritten Person angesprochen.



Louis van Gaal's Kinder tun das auch heute noch.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2016)

Ah so, na dann. Ein Problem weniger.


----------



## JimJupiter (7. April 2016)

Gar nicht persönlich ansprechen - nur diskret auf den Boden schauen


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Ein "Du" reicht mir vollkommen. Fühle mich eh schon immer so alt.


----------



## Necromanca (2. Juli 2016)

Ich denke wir sind alle keine 15 mehr. Ich mag diese neumodische Duzerei durch alle und jeden sowieso nicht. In meiner Firma wurde das auch zwangsverordnet (man konnte es verweigern, aber das hat sich kaum wer getraut). Wurde die Arbeitswelt dadurch netter - nein, kein bißchen. Deshalb denke ich man sollte in der Printausgabe das übliche "Sie" benutzen. Ich bin längst erwachsen und ich spiele seit 30 Jahren PC-Spiele, damit habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2016)

Necromanca schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind alle keine 15 mehr. Ich mag diese neumodische Duzerei durch alle und jeden sowieso nicht. In meiner Firma wurde das auch zwangsverordnet (man konnte es verweigern, aber das hat sich kaum wer getraut). Wurde die Arbeitswelt dadurch netter - nein, kein bißchen. Deshalb denke ich man sollte in der Printausgabe das übliche "Sie" benutzen. Ich bin längst erwachsen und ich spiele seit 30 Jahren PC-Spiele, damit habe ich kein Problem.


Ich denke, daß durchaus auch unter 15 jährige in der Lage sind, sich in Internetforen rumzutreiben und sehe keinen Grund, wieso sie dabei nicht auch hier landen sollten.

Außerdem mag diese *alt*modische *Sie*zerei durch alle und jeden nicht. Was in der Arbeitswelt passiert, interessiert mich beim Lesen eines Magazins im privaten Rahmen nicht die Bohne. Da wir als Spieler alle im selben Boot sitzen, sehe ich nicht, wieso irgendwer gesiezt werden sollte.Diese generelle veraltete Unsitte sehe ich allenfalls Verkäufern, Doktoren, Chefs und Amtsträgern gegenüber als gerechtfertigt an.



> Ich bin längst erwachsen und ich spiele seit 30 Jahren PC-Spiele, damit habe ich kein Problem.


Dito. allerdings habe ich kein Problem damit, ge*du*zt zu werden.

PS: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-games-angesprochen-werden-2.html#post9930772


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2016)

Es kommt immer auf die Situation an. Im normalen Geschäftsleben bestehe ich größtenteils auf Sie. Insbesondere bei Personen die ich absolut nicht kenne und wo auch ein "kollegialer" Umgangston nicht angepaßt wäre. 

Selbst in unserem Berufsverband ist es Usus sich erst einmal egal wie alt zu siezen bis der Ältere nach einer entsprechenden Phase der Meinung ist, einem von sich aus das Du anzubieten. Obwohl man die Leute teils schon 4-5 Jahre kennt. Finde ich aber so vollkommen in Ordnung und es gehört sich auch so. Aber ich bin auch schon mit den "jungen" (bis 50 Jahre alt) komplett per Du. Bei den älteren (ü 60) mit 1-2. Der Rest wird wohl auch sukzessive folgen.

Aber in einem Printmagazin mit vielen Gleichgesinnten, einem gleichen Hobby und auch wenn man den Background hier mit dem Forum betrachtet würde ich Du als eher angebracht sehen. Zumal ich von 60-70% der hier aktiven was das Alter betrifft durchaus auch der Vater sein könnte.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juli 2016)

beim Hobby (und das sind Videospiele und das Forum nun mal) finde ich ein "Sie" völlig unpassend

Sie ist im Arbeitsbereich (bei "Fremden" und neuen Kollegen im speziellen) wichtig und halt überhaupt bei "Fremden" Leuten in vielen Lebensbereichen.

Langjährige Arbeitskollegen dürfen mich gerne duzen, wenn sie denn möchten, gleiches gilt ja auch andersrum. Neue tun dies natürlich anfangs nicht aber prinzipiell dürfen sie gerne danach fragen und ich würde es wohl 95% meiner Kollegen auch anbieten da ich grundsätzlich mit nahezu allen sehr gut auskomme


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Juli 2016)

Videospielzeitschriften stehen nicht auf einer Stufe mit Wirtschaftsmagazinen, da darf man sich dann auch gern sprachlich von abspalten. Viele Gamer sind eh schon eingebildet genug. Die müssen nicht auch noch mit vornehmer Anrede angesprochen werden, während sie in Internetforen fordern, Redakteuren müsse mal ins Gesicht getreten werden, weil sie ein Komma im Artikel vergessen und sich im nächsten Atemzug über einen oder zwei Prozente bei der Spielspaßwertung echauffieren als wären es die gefälschten Abgaswerte von Automobilherstellern. Teilen der Spielebranche und vielen Anhängern steckt der Stock der Ernsthaftigkeit bei der Berichterstattung über Videospiele noch immer viel zu tief im Arsch. Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juli 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Viele Gamer sind eh schon eingebildet genug. Die müssen nicht auch noch mit vornehmer Anrede angesprochen werden, während sie in Internetforen fordern, Redakteuren müsse mal ins Gesicht getreten werden, weil sie ein Komma im Artikel vergessen



Ohja  Kommt leider immer wieder vor. Wobei Streitereien um Prozentpunkte hier zum Glück noch die Seltenheit sind, aber bei 4players z.b. fliegen da regelmäßig die fetzen. Kann das eh nicht verstehen. Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt und mich anmacht, dann kauf ich mir das eh, egal ob irgend ein Redakteur jetzt mehr oder weniger damit anfangen kann.


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juli 2016)

Also mir ist das DU auch lieber.. 

Ich bin gerade in dem alter wo man auf der Straße von fremden plötzlich mit SIE angesprochen wird. 

Man merkt halt das man stark auf die 30 zu geht wenn man von geschätzt anfang 20 jährigen auf der Straße mit einem "tschuldigung aber haben SIE mal feuer" angesprochen wird. 

Ganz grausig  

Und wenn ich überlege das die SIE vorm was mit Respekt und gutem Ton zu tun hat, finde ich das auch völlig überzogen. Entweder ich respektiere jemanden oder nicht. Egal ob ich DU oder SIE sage  

Sie A**loch oder du A**Loch macht für mich keinen Unterschied 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber bei 4players z.b. fliegen da regelmäßig die fetzen. Kann das eh nicht verstehen. Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt und mich anmacht, dann kauf ich mir das eh, egal ob irgend ein Redakteur jetzt mehr oder weniger damit anfangen kann.



Weil die meisten Spieler in der Regel nur ihre bereits bestehende Meinung von einer Autorität bestätigt haben wollen, damit sie sich besser fühlen. Ich hingegen lese lieber einen Verriss, solange die Kritikpunkte nachvollziehbar sind, ob da jetzt die Meinung eines Autoren dranhängt oder nicht. Aber wenn viele Spieler naiverweise einem Spieletest ein Maß an Objektivität zusprechen, das über konkret messbare Faktoren wie Grafik und Fehler hinausgeht, wird halt gemeckert und gestritten wie blöd. 4players ist da natürlich die ideale Anlaufstelle. Weil auch alles immer viel zu ernst genommen wird. Kann man auch gleichmal Frust abkanalisieren. Von mir aus...


----------

